
What has AngularJS ever done for us? - xvirk
http://www.jokecamp.com/blog/what-has-angularjs-ever-done-for-us/
======
kagamine
I'll tell what the Romans didn't give us, they didn't give us decent
documentation, that's what!

------
JonnieCache
Rails had the same civilising effect, and the same mild backlash when people
eventually grew out of it.

Heavy but well thought out frameworks, we salute you! (Even if we don't use
you for new projects anymore.)

------
kagamine
Angular is not a framework, it's a very naughty boy. Now piss off. (Actual
quote from Sergey Brin)

~~~
EugeneOZ
Any proof?

------
carsongross
Single page apps are the problem. Angular made a bad idea more achievable. For
this it deserves blame, not praise.

Everything else falls out from that: if you don't try to pull off a gigantic
SPA, you don't need all the rest of the crap on the client side because your
given unit of UI is much smaller than the entire app.

People will eventually look at angular the way they look at J2EE. "Great
community support, corporate standard, lots of documentation, no one ever got
fired..."

~~~
nvivo
> Great community support, corporate standard, lots of documentation, no one
> ever got fired...

Is this a bad thing?

------
jokecamp
Author here. I do like AngularJS but I believe you can swap "the Romans" for
many different languages and frameworks. Sort of a tools versus getting things
done argument.

------
jbob2000
You can get great dependency injection with steal.js
[http://stealjs.com/](http://stealjs.com/)

CanJS [http://canjs.com/](http://canjs.com/) can do single page apps, data-
binding, and is modular, though it takes a little more configuration than
Angular. You might appreciate its ability to be configured though.

You don't need Angular and all its troubles!

------
thenerdfiles
Dependency Injection and Modularity are not the same thing. Modularity implies
swappability, whereas Angular typically involves a "controllers space" or
silo'd services.

AngularAMD is interesting. It's really nice to load jQuery on a per-route
basis, where I can isolate module dependencies and generally think of plugins
to my applications from an external perspective. RequireJS facilitates an
ecosystem where plugins AND modules exist side by side. AngularJS doesn't
account for _plugins_ (and "pages" are interesting combinations of modules and
plugins which also can sit on the same level), which sit on the same level as
modules.

